# '05 LS Firenze



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting one of these in the fall for my winter training bike and am interested in any input owners of this bike might have. In particular I'm curious about the FSA compact crank and how it shifts, also, the FSA wheels and durability.

Thanks


----------



## bender (Oct 13, 2004)

semdoug said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these in the fall for my winter training bike and am interested in any input owners of this bike might have. In particular I'm curious about the FSA compact crank and how it shifts, also, the FSA wheels and durability.
> 
> Thanks


Can't help you on the 2005 spec, as I have a 2004 Firenze which came with full Ultegra and Mavic Cosmos wheels. 

I love the frame, and the reviews on RBR are very positive. It rides very well and is decently light. It could be stiffer, but not for the price; it is one of the best values around IMO. 

As far as the other stuff, try checking out some reviews of each component individually.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*I use FSA compact cranks on a LS Tuscany*



semdoug said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these in the fall for my winter training bike and am interested in any input owners of this bike might have. In particular I'm curious about the FSA compact crank and how it shifts, also, the FSA wheels and durability.
> 
> Thanks


The cranks work great. Shift flawless. I don't have experience w/ the wheels though. I hope this helps.


----------



## semdoug (Dec 11, 2004)

*Thanks for the replies*

We've got the LS dream bike tour coming to our area this week so I'll get to do some test rides.
Thanks again.


----------



## ratio_3 (Jun 7, 2005)

My 05 Firenze came with full Ultegra components. The FSA wheels seem to work fine. It's a great bike for $2000!


----------

